# tourist visa



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

can someone tell me please as to how many days is the tourist visa? We recently came to Dubai as my wife had a really good offer from her company in the UK to work over here and me looking for a job. Although things look promising for my self (in getting a job) i am a bit concerned as to the time left. The stamp on my passport says valid for 30 days. When my wife contacted the company's PRO he told her not to worry as it is 60 days...my wife went back to him saying that then why it says 30 days and he responded today not to worry its 60 for EU citizens.

Is anyone aware of the period for a tourist visa as the rules changed recently???


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

The visa is valid for 30 days and can then be renewed for an additional 30 days. Make sure that you renew before the 30 days is up, else you will be fined for each day that you overstay. This is payable before you can exit the country!


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi, my company PRO sent this to me last Wednesday:

Hi All



Dubai Immigration Department is back now to the old system in respect of the visa on arrival from Dubai Airport for the 33 Countries. It is now 60 days from the arrival date and can be extended internally by paying AED. 660 for another 30 days. This means the person can stay 90 days in Dubai before he do a visa run.



The Countries are Britain, Australia, USA, Ireland, Canada, New Zeland, Sweden, Hong Kong, Singapore, Japan, Malysia, France, Italy, Germany, Holland, South Korea, Brunei, Belgium, Luxemburg, Switzerland, Austria, Norway, Denmark, Portugal, Greece, Finland, Spain, Monaco, Vatican, Iceland, Andorra, San Marino, Liechtain


----------



## vagtsio (Oct 12, 2008)

alli said:


> Hi, my company PRO sent this to me last Wednesday:
> 
> Hi All
> 
> ...


Thank you for your response!!!

Does this mean that I will need to do something e.g. get my passport stamped again or the old stamp will be sufficient as the authorities are aware of the change to the old system???


----------



## gnomes (Sep 8, 2008)

I have been coming to Dubai for over 6 years and entry visa has always been 30 days. You need to be extremely careful as overstaying is a jail card plus fine. Play it safe and visit the immigration people with your passport.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

And the fine is Dhs 25 per day of overstay.


----------



## alli (Mar 6, 2008)

Not too sure vastigo- I think the authorities would know that the rules have been changed and that it's 60 days, but I would make a point to go to Dept of Immigration and Naturalisation just in case. Better to be safe than sorry!


----------

